# Looking for Buddy (or 'Bob')...



## DanieeDinosaur (4 May 2012)

Hello, I am looking to trace my old pony, Buddy, as he meant the world to me and I really do miss him 

Details about Buddy:
15 years old
Very dark bay, with lighter colouring on his muzzle, the insides of his legs and around his eyes.
2 white socks: 1 on his front left leg, one on his right hind leg.
A big white star on his face
A small white spot on his upper lip
He may have a scar on his upper inside hind leg (right, I think) where he had a lump removed.
Registered BSJA under the name 'Celtic Bud' (number 341956)
We believed he was Welsh Cob X Fell pony (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/celtic+bud)
He had a habit of being very nappy and bucking quite often if his rider wasn't confident
I sold him to a dealer in Ipswich in part exchange for my horse in August 2010 when I had outgrown him (really regret selling him to a dealer, but I was 5ft11 and there was no way I could ride him anymore, nor could I afford to keep him, and nobody wanted to buy a pony that bucked)
The dealer had him for sale under the name 'Bob' so he might not even have his original passport, if he does, then my email address and old mobile number are written on the back page.

I am really hoping that I can find my little man, as he taught me so much about riding (and falling off!) when I was younger, and I wouldn't be anywhere near as confident now had it not been for him <3
If you think you know somebody who might own Buddy, please let them know I am looking for him, or PM me  Thankyou!

Here are some pictures of my greatly missed pony...:


----------



## cally6008 (4 May 2012)

Equine Details - BUDDY
Competition name(s)	
    [British Show Jumping Association] 	 CELTIC BUD
Date of Birth	01-May-1997
Gender	Male
Colour	Bay
Height	142cm
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	Pet-ID Equine, Tel: 0844 8911200
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Give Pet-ID Equine a ring and see if they have current owner details for him and if they will forwad your details on to owner

Freezemark ? Microchip ?


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (4 May 2012)

I already phoned them a few times and apparently he is still registered as mine


----------



## Boxers (4 May 2012)

Who do BSJA have him registered?

you can print out his record and may be able to see a rider name and trace him through that?

i hope you find him, he is very handsome.


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (4 May 2012)

Boxers said:



			Who do BSJA have him registered?

you can print out his record and may be able to see a rider name and trace him through that?

i hope you find him, he is very handsome.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't registered with the BSJA anymore (not sure how it works, never affiliated) but he was before I got him, if I search for him on their website it says he is no-longer registered but still shows his details ect. (That didn't make any sense did it? haha!)

To be honest, I don't think he would have been able to have affiliated again because we believe he was overfaced before we got him (he was jumping 1.10m courses apparently!) and I've never managed to get him around a course bigger than 75cm without him freaking out and broncing 

That's one of the reasons I want to find him so bad, I think he could quite easily be misunderstood and he is such a wonderful little pony if you know how sensitive he can be!


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (10 May 2012)

Bump


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (18 May 2012)

bumpo


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (21 May 2012)

bump


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (27 May 2012)

bump


----------



## jo.b (27 May 2012)

hi i've just googled his name and found a profile for a celtic bud on the space for horses site. says he bucks and is a handfull lol! says his sire is rackwood prince and dame is kilcobben sian and that he lives in essex, looks like he's the right breed and hight ect, pic not great so not sure if its him or not? 
hope this helps but you will prob say its an old profile you set while you had him lol!


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (2 June 2012)

Thankyou j.ob, but i think that was something I set up when i very first had him 

anyone know about him?


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (14 June 2012)

bumps ?


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (3 August 2012)

bumps?


----------



## lilyoftheincas (6 August 2012)

Gosh, I almost thought that I pony I know was him. It's just the star that's different. Good luck


----------



## DanieeDinosaur (24 August 2012)

anybody know him?


----------

